# Please Help ID bottle. Pierce Glass Co.?



## Here2Learn (Jun 25, 2012)

Found it on a hike this morning was just curious what came in it or who it was sold by and date any info. be great really. Thanks. Marked 19 and a P in a Circle. Has a tiny hole in top almost like it was for aftershave? Sorry, My pic is bad it has a nice uniformed design of Circles in glass around it. Thanks, For any help.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 25, 2012)

Hard to judge the size bit it looks a little small for aftershave unless it's a travel size. The form looks good though.
 Maybe a cologne? Is the top Bakelite? If so 1920-30 or there abouts.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Here2Learn (Jun 25, 2012)

Haaa Thats It!! THANK you Both!!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 25, 2012)

Hell Here2Learn;   Pierce glass had a factory in Port Allegany, Penn.   I went there often and they were one of my best customers.  I think they had another plant and I know they became part of a holding company.  The Mold Shop Manager in that plant was the best friend I ever had in my 83 years.  We knew each other for at least 40 years.   RED Matthews


----------



## Lanny Nunn (Mar 2, 2016)

I worked it this glass plant in the 1970`s when it was made.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 3, 2016)

I missed this thread way back, I think it's neat you found it. I used that product back in the day, I get a kick out of the added on label. "Official Locker Room Product" LMAO


----------



## Lanny Nunn (Jan 2, 2018)

Here2Learn said:


> Found it on a hike this morning was just curious what came in it or who it was sold by and date any info. be great really. Thanks. Marked 19 and a P in a Circle. Has a tiny hole in top almost like it was for aftershave? Sorry, My pic is bad it has a nice uniformed design of Circles in glass around it. Thanks, For any help.


This Bottle was made in the 1970`s I packed them in boxes back then. Later became a lab tech .After shave bottle.Stop being made in the late 1970`s


----------

